

Mark Zuckerberg's sister learns life lesson after Facebook photo flap - joxie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/us-news-blog/2012/dec/27/facebook-founder-sister-zuckerberg-photo

======
barakstout
I guess nothing stays in the family anymore...

